# Labral Tear NOT Slap



## graceroni13 (Jul 18, 2014)

So for this code, I've been using 726.2. I was wondering if this was correct and if you disagree, could you give me suggestions as well as an explanation? Thank you so much


----------



## amitvikky05@gmail.com (Jul 21, 2014)

*labral tear*

Hi,

            The glenoid labrum (glenoid ligament) is a fibrocartilaginous rim attached around the margin of the glenoid cavity in the shoulder blade.

           Code for traumatic labral tear is 840.7, but you are not specify injury type. For non-traumatic labral tear is considered as old tear or old rupture.

           So we can take 726.2, other specified enthesopathy in shoulder  OR 718.01, old rupture of ligament in shoulder region. My suggestion is 718.01 is more specific code for ligament/cartilage rupture in shoulder.
Regards,

Amit


----------



## graceroni13 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you so so so much! We use the 718.01 for the chronic SLAP tear, so i could see why you suggested that! i really appreciate it!


----------

